# paleography



## K-9 (Jul 31, 2013)

When I was attending my paleography class (<3), the professor recommended us a site where we could find a reproduction of "Paleographie latine" by the legendary palaeographer Franz Steffens - with 125 fac-similes of writings from the first examples of latin scripture to the late Middle Age (and some examples from XVI-XVII centuries too) from all over Europe (blak and white...this a book printed 1910). 
I see here lots of threads about Middle Age - maybe writings interest too ... ?
However, here it's the linK:
Biblioteca ICAR - Palographie latine

(french language, sorry; but for documents and manuscripts reproductions language don't care )

And here there are some fac-similes of medieval documents from British Isles (so beautiful!!!):
Durham Cathedral Muniments: an introduction.

hope they can be interesting


----------

